# suggestions to recover a port removed - graphics/dore



## randyd (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there an archive to get the last version of a depreciated port? This built fine for me in 7.x. I want to use it again, but the logs state that the 'upstream is no longer available'. Any recommendations on how to get this port back, I understand it's unsupported.

Perhaps I could become maintainer, this is a really cool piece, its a supercomputer graphics package for the Ardent Cray class graphics computer.

Randy


----------



## randyd (Feb 12, 2012)

As far as the upstream removed issue, I find source on 

ftp://sunsite.unc.edu/pub/packages/development/graphics/Dore/

So where are the ports patches, and all the work others have done, its kilobytes and working, why remove it from ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2012)

Feel free to grab the Porter's Handbook and re-port it. When an upstream (i.e. the creator) abandons their software (and/or there's no active maintainer), it expires from the ports tree eventually.

See also: http://www.freshports.org/graphics/dore/ and http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/graphics/dore/


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2012)

The files are still in the CVS repository, in the "Attic": http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/graphics/dore/Attic/.

ports-mgmt/portdowngrade can fetch them.


----------



## randyd (Feb 14, 2012)

*thanks, can I get another hint?*

OK I looked at the portdowngrade docs, looks like a great solution. But I am still kind of stuck on how to point it or CVS to the attic subdirectory. Would you be so kind as to give me a command line, this is my first time using either tool.

Yep, I'm a noob and reading, I think you have the right idea. *E*verything ever in ports should be available in a CVS repository.

Randy


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 14, 2012)

randyd said:
			
		

> OK I looked at the portdowngrade docs, looks like a great solution.
> 
> But I am still kind of stuck on how to point it or CVS to the attic subdirectory.
> 
> ...



There are instructions on building the software in the README file in Dore-6.01 folder.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2012)

randyd said:
			
		

> OK I looked at the portdowngrade docs, looks like a great solution.
> 
> But I am still kind of stuck on how to point it or CVS to the attic subdirectory.
> 
> ...



Install ports-mgmt/portdowngrade like any other port.  Follow the instructions it shows to give it a default anoncvs server.  When you run it, it will show a list of available revisions of a port that can be checked out.  The first one on that list should be the most recent.  I haven't tested this with a removed port, but still expect it to work.

If that doesn't work, just download the files from the Attic manually.  Make a directory for the port in the ports tree, and build/install like a normal port.  Or fix it if it doesn't build and install.


----------



## randyd (Feb 15, 2012)

*Thanks wblock, path is my problem*

Your post was great, I dug in and got portdowngrade to work with a known good port:
I had not set DEFAULT_CVS_SERVER as a make argument, and now can get to a repository.


```
portdowngrade ls
Seeking port ls ... 

Found several matches:
1: archivers/aolserver-nszlib
```

.... and forever, so it*'*s working.

So tool works and can get things, repository path OK.

*O*ne fix for everybody is to be sure to build the port index with

```
cd /usr/ports
make fetchindex
```

(from your previous posts here on the topic!)
portdowngrade depends on it.

But, to my current problem, reccovering dore:

`portdowngrade dore`

or a 

`portdowngrade graphics/dore/Attic`

yields 


```
seeking port graphics/dore/Attic ... not found
```
Do do you have a idea on how to point to the attic path, give me a command line syntax for dore?

Thanks so much,

Randy


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2012)

It appears that portdowngrade doesn't have any other way to refer to a port except by looking in the current /usr/ports.  So manually create the last version:


```
# mkdir /tmp/dore
# cd /tmp/dore
# cvs -d anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co -r 1.3 -j 1.28 ports/graphics/dore
# cd ports/graphics/dore
# rm -rf .#Makefile.1.3 CVS
# cd ..
# mv dore /usr/ports/graphics/dore
# cd
# rm -rf /tmp/dore
```

There's probably an easier way to do that, but this works.


----------

